# Bumper cover, got into a wreck.



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Replace® GM1000924 - Chevy Cruze 2014 Front Bumper Cover


Not knowing what your or trim line you have, This is the one for mine. $55 primed and ready for paint.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Where are you located? You can find bumpers of various colors from salvage yards like: Schram Auto Parts - The Best in New and Used Parts


----------



## pacruzen (Oct 11, 2014)

marden64 said:


> Replace® GM1000924 - Chevy Cruze 2014 Front Bumper Cover
> 
> 
> Not knowing what your or trim line you have, This is the one for mine. $55 primed and ready for paint.


I have an LS. Will that one work? It looks the same.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

It should work. What year is your cruze. That bumper is for a 2014. Although the year shouldn't matter


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

mjspiess said:


> Where are you located? You can find bumpers of various colors from salvage yards like: Schram Auto Parts - The Best in New and Used Parts


Schram will only sell the whole front clip for like $2500. I tried to get a bumper cover and lft fender and that was what they told me.

I got a bumper cover painted to match off eBay. Ill get the link later today for you.


----------



## pacruzen (Oct 11, 2014)

Been looking on Ebay but I guess not too many people have wrecked Red Hot Cruze's lol. If anyone has a lead on a Red Hot front bumper cover that will fit on a 2014 let me know. I'll give you a little something for a finders fee.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

marden64 said:


> Replace® GM1000924 - Chevy Cruze 2014 Front Bumper Cover
> 
> 
> Not knowing what your or trim line you have, This is the one for mine. $55 primed and ready for paint.


That's a crazy good deal.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

This is the one from ebay I was talking about. He sells both the RS and standard bumper.
New Painted to Match Fits Chevy Cruze Front Bumper 2011 2013 for Grill Insert | eBay

Im sure this will fit the 14s as well. Whats my reward?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> This is the one from ebay I was talking about. He sells both the RS and standard bumper.
> New Painted to Match Fits Chevy Cruze Front Bumper 2011 2013 for Grill Insert | eBay
> 
> Im sure this will fit the 14s as well. Whats my reward?


Get this one, I have bought my rear bumper from him and its perfect, even painted great too. great people


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't know if the earlier Cruze models have a removable lower grille. Mine is attached on my 2014 and this one doesn't come with one. Just a heads up! It may not work on the 2014 models.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ALBERTA said:


> I don't know if the earlier Cruze models have a removable lower grille. Mine is attached on my 2014 and this one doesn't come with one. Just a heads up! It may not work on the 2014 models.


Only difference in bumpers hardware wise(sans fogs area) is ECO gas/diesel shutters on the Non RS and the lower center fake mesh(what you may be talking about) on the RS. If he is an LS, none of the 2 will hinder the fascia swap.


----------



## pacruzen (Oct 11, 2014)

Hate to bump this again.. but does anyone have a lead on a Red Hot Bumper Cover? Seems like its the most difficult color car to find used parts for lol.


----------



## IroncladFool597 (Jul 19, 2017)

Does anyone know what the connector is for on the driver side of bumper cover on a 2012 LS without fog lights


----------

